# My baby Inara is gone.



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

today I said goodbye to my foster baby, Inara. She was part of a litter of five. Her brothers and sisters died of FIP along with their mom, Dottie. I had hopes that Inara would survive but it was not meant to be. She was not doing well for the past few days. I took her to the vet this morning and this afternoon I got a call that little Inara was going the way of her siblings and mom. I went in and she passed away quietly and peacefully. She was the sweetest, mellowest little kitten. She had a luxuriously long and fluffy tail. I am heartbroken. It is like part of me died with her. I will miss her and can't wait to meet her and my other fur babies at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry Jetlaya...:'(
I'd so hoped, for a miracle for little Inara...now she is with the rest of her family, at the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She was adorable and I am sorry that a miracle couldn't have happened. RIP Inara.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry. She was so beautiful.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Jet, I am so deeply sorry. What a sweet sweet face she had. Thank you so much for trying, and for giving her, even in her short life, a great deal of love.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry Jetlaya, thank you for giving her a loving home and taking such good care of her while she was here.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

This has been incredibly hard on me. I think that as the other babies died I did not have much time to grieve their loss as the other ones needed me. When I was left with just Inara I had so much hope that she would make it even though the fip was always in the back of my mind. After she was gone yesterday I lost it. I think it is because I had finally the time to mourn not only her but all her siblings. Thank you for letting me just just talk. I am so sad I really cant stand the pain.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jet,
(((HUGS)))
Many of us understand, all to well...
You're not alone here, we're here...
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

atbackatbackatback

Thanks for all that you did do. Now, be kind to yourself, and cry.
That is a lot to have loved, and then lost.

FIP is such a nightmare.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Jetlaya.  I'm so sorry about Inara. What an awful disease it is, to have taken all of them. And what an awful experience for you. Little Inara was a fighter, and she was able to enjoy her short life in a loving and happy home because you were generous and caring enough to open it to her. Hugs.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I know you loved her. SHE knew you loved her. God be good to you, and heal your heart.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Jetlaya, I missed this thread till now. I am so so sorry for the loss of Inara. I was so hoping she would be a happy ending. But she had you for her guardian and a warm, happy, loving home with you for her short life.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Jetlaya,
I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Inara was a gorgeous cat! I can't imagine the pain you're going through, having to witness such great losses in such a short period of time. I wish you find peaceful moments knowing you gave great love and your utmost best to these kitties and they have known that through *YOU*. My heartfelt condolences go out to you as you grieve.


----------

